# Anyone excited about The Davinci code movie??



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, I am not really excited, but since I read the book, I feel like I should see the movie, LOL. Anyone planing to see it?

PS. I realize I mispelled the name of the movie and in retrospect, I realize that this may start somekind of controversy. I hope it doesn't though







.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

There certainly is a lot of uproar about it. I have never read the book but from what I understand, it takes on the theory that Jesus married Mary Magdalene and had children with her. I heard on the news last night that the Catholic church was urging it's members not to see it.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> There certainly is a lot of uproar about it. I have never read the book but from what I understand, it takes on the theory that Jesus married Mary Magdalene and had children with her. I heard on the news last night that the Catholic church was urging it's members not to see it.[/B]


Cheryl, I just posted a ps to my original post. I hope my post doesn't offend anyone -- I am not at all religious though and I didn't even think of the possibility that it may!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I read the book and would like to see the movie but I don't know anyone that wants to see it with me. I thought the book was good. Not my favorite but it was worth reading. I put off reading it forever because of the controversy. It didn't change what I believe or make me question my beliefs. It was just another nice read.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I will not be supporting the book nor the movie.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I wanted to ask if, those who read the book, read the one with the photos. I started reading the paperback, and when I heard there was a book with photos, I went and got it. It really helped. I was able to read faster because I didn't have to stop reading and run to the computer to look at the pictures. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toby's Mom.

I read the book without the photos but I do wish I knew about the edition with the pictures







. Although the book wasn't extremely well written, I did enjoy it!! It was fast paced with some interesting facts/stories. I am actually excited about the movie -- I am dragging my husband who didn't read the book but is willing to see the movie







. I hope the lines won't be bad this weekend.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I read the book, I thought it was very interesting. I did not know there was one with pictures tho! 
I don't know if I will go to the theater to see the movie. My husband wants to read the book first, and he doesn't want ME to go watch the movie "without" him! LOL.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I didnt really read up on this movie... I dunno what its about...


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I read the book but I am hesitant about the movie bc I really liked the book and I dont want the movie to ruin it. LIke I read The Notebook and then I saw the movie and it wasnt what I pictured in my head so it ruined it for me. So I dont know if I will see it or not- if I get the oppurtunity I probably would just bc it's supposed to be really good.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Our local morning news has an "entertainment" segment. They said that all of the reviews from Cannes were very negative. Not so much about the content of the moving, but they all said it was boring and very slow moving.

Personally I really hadn't made plans to see it right now. Maybe when it comes out on video or hits the cable stations.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I read the book before I even really knew what it was about. I guess I was living in a bubble at that time. LOL...the book was intersting..but if read it as fiction and nothing more...to me it was no diffent than reading a fiction book about aliens.

My friend loooved the book.

I will probably not see the movie because I can't even remember what the last non animated movie was that I saw in the theather...

now me i can't wait to see Cars LOL

oh and I saw the movie The Notebook Then read the book best way to do it. LOOOOVED the movie but the book was out of this world awesome.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I would like to go see it but I really want to read the book first. A few people I know have already read the book and they liked it a lot. Said that it opened their eyes on a lot of things. I can understand why Catholics do not want anyone to go see it, because it would blow their theory wide open! Not that I am knocking any religion because the way I see it as long as you believe in God or a higher being and stay true to yourself and be a good person, then you can't go wrong.

A lot of groups trieds to stop this movie but they did not succeed.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Here is a NYTimes review of the movie (and it isn't great) : http://movies2.nytimes.com/2006/05/18/movi...i=5070&emc=eta1

Kylee's/Jett's mom, I know what you mean....this movie will probably ruin the book. I still plan to see it though. Back when starwars movies came out, we went to see them even though I hate starwars...I guess I am just a follower, LOL!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The books are always better then the movies. I will wait to see it that it is on DVD. We very seldom go to movie theaters. I read the book and liked it not because of the controversy but because of the ploy. I was not shocked by the controversy, I already knew about all that stuff, some of it is even french history. Of course the churches, especially the catholic church, are not happy about it, they are scared that if people start asking questions and start thinking rationnally they will loose their flock. If everything is really only fiction, why are they so afraid ? I am sorry but I don't hold the church in my heart, they have done too many bad things over the centuries. And frankly I don't need them to talk to who ever is up there and his name is. An interesting little book to read also is : "The Trouble with Islam" written by Irshad Manji, a moslem woman. Sorry if I offended some of you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I will not be supporting the book nor the movie.[/B]










WELL SAID


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I read the book and intend on seeing the movie..

Whats interesting is that PHI is a mathematical thing, referred to as the golden ratio. Most people will recongize it by the name golden ratio. Its used in aspect ratios of pictures and all kinds of things, the info on that was all true. Euclid wrote about Phi a whole bunch. 

Anyway, I enjoyed the book. It reminded me in a lot of ways of National Treasure. 

Any book/movie that the catholic school I work at banned is good enough for me to read. When they bring in a priest to talk to the kids about the book/movie it says something to me.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I heard this was all publicity hype and the catholic church is not doing any urging of any kind.
Really, it's just a story. The book was pretty good and I like Tom Hanks so I may go see it..
or else wait til it comes out on Dvd.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=191661
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

They had one of the Arch Diosise (okay, I am not Catholic, so not sure of the spelling) on the Denver news tonight and he said that they consider the movie to be blasphemous and they are urging their parishioners to boycott the film. They also said that the Vatican has spoken out against it. I am not saying this to start a controversy, I know to some it is just a book, but to those who do believe that Jesus really did die on the cross for them and rose again, for a story to imply that is a lie goes against all they believe in. I seriously considered not posting at all because it appears that this has the ability to become a hot topic and I generally try to stay away from those as I have seen too many of those threads get out of hand and become more a public lynching. I realize that those who consider themselves to be "people of faith" are probably in the minority, but for us, this is sacrilegious. It is just another one of those topics where we will have to agree to disagree and hopefully we will respect each other's opinions.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I am Catholic and I am not offended or anything , but to me it looks boring and I am just not
interested..


Andrea~


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i came back here this morning, scared to check out this thread. i didn't want it to become a "heated topic" and start a religious rift in our friendly group.

everyone is entitled to their own views, opinions and beliefs and we should be sensitive to that.

i would like to say, i am proud of the way everyone responded and i'm glad to be a part of this group.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> If you are a "believer" then it should just be seen as a movie/story and nothing should be able to rattle your beliefs.[/B]



That is exactly what I was tring to say.....I am a believer and I read the book....It was a good book but nothing more. It did NOT make me question my beliefs anymore than an other book that goes against what I believe.

The church I go to....we have a "young" married couples group...actually most of us are around 30ish so not sure how "young" we are but anyway we met and do stuff well the junes meeting we are having a book discussion which we do from time to time and this is the book we are discussing this time and I will be intersted in what others from my church have to say.

Thanks for wording it better than I could lol


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I read the book and really liked it. My mom and I are planning to go see the movie next week before we leave for our trip to Florida. 

Oh, if you liked the Da Vinci Code read Angels and Demons. I really enjoyed that one (maybe even more then the code).


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I think i'm the only one that doesnt read...







lol


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> They had one of the Arch Diosise (okay, I am not Catholic, so not sure of the spelling) on the Denver news tonight and he said that they consider the movie to be blasphemous and they are urging their parishioners to boycott the film. They also said that the Vatican has spoken out against it. I am not saying this to start a controversy, I know to some it is just a book, but to those who do believe that Jesus really did die on the cross for them and rose again, for a story to imply that is a lie goes against all they believe in. I seriously considered not posting at all because it appears that this has the ability to become a hot topic and I generally try to stay away from those as I have seen too many of those threads get out of hand and become more a public lynching. I realize that those who consider themselves to be "people of faith" are probably in the minority, but for us, this is sacrilegious. It is just another one of those topics where we will have to agree to disagree and hopefully we will respect each other's opinions.[/B]



Well said. I don't like getting in on these topics either, but the shere blasphemy of the movie and the implications in it are quite upsetting to me. I know several pastors who have read it only to be able to discuss it when people bring it up. 

I agree that as believers in a risen Lord and Savior we are in the minority most places including this forum-all the more reason for those of us to speak up and witness our faith and beliefs.



> Personally, I don't understand the boycott. If it is based on "truth" and you are a "believer" wouldn't you want to know the reality? If you are a "believer" then it should just be seen as a movie/story and nothing should be able to rattle your beliefs. I can't quite word it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really care whether they say that it is based on truth or fiction.
Nothing is going to change the way that I believe and what my Savior means to me. My truth comes from the Word of God given to me through the Holy Scriptures.

I REFUSE to financially support by purchasing/reading/viewing ANYTHING that attempts to question the divinity of Jesus Christ. I worry and pray for those who are NOT as secure in their faith and may have questions or doubts b/c of the movie and/or book.

I don't like to get into religious or political topics b/c they usually don't go anywhere positive..
But, I have strong feelings against the plot of this work and as a believer, it is my duty to stand up for what I believe in.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=191760
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt the movie based on a theory?


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

No opinion, never got a chance to read the book


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I think i'm the only one that doesnt read...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I didn't really "read" it. I listened to it. LOL! I got the books on CD thing and imported it onto my ipod.

Edit: If anyone has an ipod and high-speed internet and wants the audiobook let me know. I think we can transfer it using AIM. There are 13 files that make up the book. I also have the audiobook for Angels and Demons and a bunch of other books (Harry Potter, Chronicles of Narnia, etc.).


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=191907
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kristi,

I want the Harry Potter and Angels and Demons!! How much did you pay for it? I am going to have longish commutes in a month and need something to do in my car!!!





> i came back here this morning, scared to check out this thread. i didn't want it to become a "heated topic" and start a religious rift in our friendly group.
> 
> everyone is entitled to their own views, opinions and beliefs and we should be sensitive to that.
> 
> ...


Carrie, I agree. I honestly didn't think this was going to be a heated topic or even be upsetting to anyone (really, I didn't). I grew up in communistic Russia, and I really value freedom of speech in US!!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> I don't really care whether they say that it is based on truth or fiction.
> Nothing is going to change the way that I believe and what my Savior means to me. My truth comes from the Word of God given to me through the Holy Scriptures.
> 
> I REFUSE to financially support by purchasing/reading/viewing ANYTHING that attempts to question the divinity of Jesus Christ. I worry and pray for those who are NOT as secure in their faith and may have questions or doubts b/c of the movie and/or book.
> ...



Even if you don't agree with Brinkley and Neylands Mom, which by the way - I do 100%, you gotta' admire her for taking a stand for what she believes in and doing so without slamming others. It has nothing to do with being afraid of having your faith shaken, it has to do with standing up for what you believe in with your whole heart. I know that some of you will say this is not even a fair comparison - but it is, so hear me out.
What if you had a son, daughter, spouse, etc. who saved someone's life but lost theirs in the process. Stories were written about what a hero they were, they paid the ultimate price for another human being. Then a movie came out about the incident and the film indicated that it was all a lie, that they had not saved anyone and was not a hero at all. Would you support that movie or would you take a stand and try to make sure the truth was out there? Would you see it as "just a story" and not let it bother you at all? Like I said before, I have learned from experience to stay clear of controversial topics on this forum, but this warranted speaking up. I respect the right of everyone to feel how they want and to publicly air that opinion. I hope we can all remain on a friendly level. I've always been told you shouldn't discuss religion or politics, and I have very strong feelings on both subjects. In my opinion, we could not have expected anything more from Hollywood, who knows little of religion anyway.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

I consider it to be blasphemy. I will not go see it, nor would I read the book.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=191935
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the CDs from the library (so they were free) and then import them into iTunes. Right now they are in m4b format. That is the audiobook format that iPod uses. Do you have an iPod? If not I can see if I can figure out how to convert them back to mp3 format. 

I also have a bunch of the John Grisham books. Haven't "read" those yet.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> I think i'm the only one that doesnt read...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=191943
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kristi,

I want the Harry Potter and Angels and Demons!! How much did you pay for it? I am going to have longish commutes in a month and need something to do in my car!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I got the CDs from the library (so they were free) and then import them into iTunes. Right now they are in m4b format. That is the audiobook format that iPod uses. Do you have an iPod? If not I can see if I can figure out how to convert them back to mp3 format. 

I also have a bunch of the John Grisham books. Haven't "read" those yet.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Krtisti,

I pm'd you. I am soooo excited!! Now I can 'read' in the car on my way to work


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> They had one of the Arch Diosise (okay, I am not Catholic, so not sure of the spelling) on the Denver news tonight and he said that they consider the movie to be blasphemous and they are urging their parishioners to boycott the film. They also said that the Vatican has spoken out against it. I am not saying this to start a controversy, I know to some it is just a book, but to those who do believe that Jesus really did die on the cross for them and rose again, for a story to imply that is a lie goes against all they believe in. I seriously considered not posting at all because it appears that this has the ability to become a hot topic and I generally try to stay away from those as I have seen too many of those threads get out of hand and become more a public lynching. I realize that those who consider themselves to be "people of faith" are probably in the minority, but for us, this is sacrilegious. It is just another one of those topics where we will have to agree to disagree and hopefully we will respect each other's opinions.[/B]





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=191793
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=191909
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Those of us who have accepted Jesus Christ as our savior know that this movie is met to put doubt in people's hearts. I refuse to even listen about this movie. I respect your decisions to see and read the book,it's your choice. My choice is to praise my savior Jesus Christ and thank him for dying on the cross for my sins.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

Just a note here. I don't think that just because people have differing opinions on this topic that there is anything wrong with everyone expressing them. I do Not consider this to be a "heated topic" nor a "religious rift". And like someone said, we have freedom of speech here in the USA! We can respect each other's opinions....So, as you don't look down on me because The Davinci Code offends every core of my being as a Bible believing Christian, I don't look down on you either because you want to go see it! No biggie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Just a note here. I don't think that just because people have differing opinions on this topic that there is anything wrong with everyone expressing them. I do Not consider this to be a "heated topic" nor a "religious rift". And like someone said, we have freedom of speech here in the USA! We can respect each other's opinions....So, as you don't look down on me because The Davinci Code offends every core of my being as a Bible believing Christian, I don't look down on you either because you want to go see it! No biggie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Just a note here. I don't think that just because people have differing opinions on this topic that there is anything wrong with everyone expressing them. I do Not consider this to be a "heated topic" nor a "religious rift". And like someone said, we have freedom of speech here in the USA! We can respect each other's opinions....So, as you don't look down on me because The Davinci Code offends every core of my being as a Bible believing Christian, I don't look down on you either because you want to go see it! No biggie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










*i never said it was, i just didn't want it to become one.*











> i came back here this morning, scared to check out this thread. i didn't want it to become a "heated topic" and start a religious rift in our friendly group.
> 
> *everyone is entitled to their own views, opinions and beliefs and we should be sensitive to that*.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

*i never said it was, i just didn't want it to become one.*











> i came back here this morning, scared to check out this thread. i didn't want it to become a "heated topic" and start a religious rift in our friendly group.
> 
> *everyone is entitled to their own views, opinions and beliefs and we should be sensitive to that*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am a Christian and I am proud to tell anyone that I believe that Jesus died on a cross for my sins. He is the strength that guides me in my life. With that said I want to say that I did read the book, but will probably not see the movie now (maybe someday on DVD if I am bored). I really like to read and I love going to the movies but this movie does not seem to entice me...way too much hype and ego enlarging nonsense going on. 

The reason I read the book is that I truly beleive that in order to better answer questions on my faith, I must first know where the questions come from. My faith could not be shaken by reading any book or seeing any movie, my faith is born of love and is given to me from above....

I did enjoy the book....it was a great read because it was a great *STORY* This book and movie will not even be a minor blip on the timeline...whereas Christs message has lasted thousands of years because it has made us better people.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi All,
My son is at the movies watching it right now, I have no interest at all , but he was curious. So I'll see what he thought of the movie..


Andrea~


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I heard this was all publicity hype and the catholic church is not doing any urging of any kind.
> Really, it's just a story. The book was pretty good and I like Tom Hanks so I may go see it..
> or else wait til it comes out on Dvd.[/B]


I read the book when it came out (with pictures) and found it to be a very good thriller. Thats all it is meant to be.

It is *fiction*. There is no truth to it whatsoever. If the catholic church start making so much out of it, more people are going to want to see it. So they should let it drop and die a quiet death. People are mature enough to decide what they want to see and not to see.

I remember many years ago, the Catholic Church made a big stink over a book called "In God's Name' by David Yallop. Now THAT was very interesting. The church denied everything in it. Only problem was, a lot was proved to be correct over the years.

My girlfriend and I might go and see it. Havent really decided yet.

Dede and Chloe from down under


PS. By the way I am catholic also. But I havent let that influence me in deciding what I read or see.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=191779
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I read the book but I am hesitant about the movie bc I really liked the book and I dont want the movie to ruin it. LIke I read The Notebook and then I saw the movie and it wasnt what I pictured in my head so it ruined it for me. So I dont know if I will see it or not- if I get the oppurtunity I probably would just bc it's supposed to be really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mum loved that book (notebook) & then she saw the film on a flight and was really really disapointed like you











> Our local morning news has an "entertainment" segment. They said that all of the reviews from Cannes were very negative. Not so much about the content of the moving, but they all said it was boring and very slow moving.
> 
> Personally I really hadn't made plans to see it right now. Maybe when it comes out on video or hits the cable stations.[/B]


All the film critics over here are giving it the thumbs down.



> now me i can't wait to see Cars LOL[/B]


The kids & i are so looking forward to this film











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=191661
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto



> I heard this was all publicity hype and the catholic church is not doing any urging of any kind.
> Really, it's just a story. The book was pretty good and I like Tom Hanks so I may go see it..
> or else wait til it comes out on Dvd.[/B]


Exactly precise


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I read the book and loved it. I thought it was a great tale, and well written. I saw the movie yesterday, and would recommend anyone who wants to see the movie to read the book. There are a lot of twists and turns that would leave a viewer pretty confused unless they read the book. Tom Hanks' role wasn't strong, but my friend and I agreed that the main characters were really just facilitators for the story and keeping the plot moving. Ian McKellen, however, was outstanding. His role had more depth to it than Hanks and Tatou's, and he played it brilliantly. Really made the movie much more interesting.

I would recommend the movie to anyone who is curious or has read the book and is not offended by the religious controversy it has generated.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Well guess what?

Ive just come back from church (Im catholic) and our priest actually said *GO AND SEE IT!!!* 

I was gob smacked!! On one hand the church is saying, dont see it and on the other hand, here's our priest say go and see it.!!!???

He said 'It is only a story. The book is only a story. It is fiction. It's make believe."

I mean we see film's like "The terminator; the day after tomorrow; Independance Day etc etc etc

Did we believe them? No of course not. They are only stories. (Actually I was going to say fairy tales but thought better of it)

I must admit some authors have got real vivid imaginations!!

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> > > I will not be supporting the book nor the movie.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


I'm going to have to agree! There is a WAY more interesting story of Christ out there!











> They had one of the Arch Diosise (okay, I am not Catholic, so not sure of the spelling) on the Denver news tonight and he said that they consider the movie to be blasphemous and they are urging their parishioners to boycott the film. They also said that the Vatican has spoken out against it. I am not saying this to start a controversy, I know to some it is just a book, but to those who do believe that Jesus really did die on the cross for them and rose again, for a story to imply that is a lie goes against all they believe in. I seriously considered not posting at all because it appears that this has the ability to become a hot topic and I generally try to stay away from those as I have seen too many of those threads get out of hand and become more a public lynching. I realize that those who consider themselves to be "people of faith" are probably in the minority, but for us, this is sacrilegious. It is just another one of those topics where we will have to agree to disagree and hopefully we will respect each other's opinions.


I'll AMEN that!



> > I don't really care whether they say that it is based on truth or fiction.
> > Nothing is going to change the way that I believe and what my Savior means to me. My truth comes from the Word of God given to me through the Holy Scriptures.
> >
> > I REFUSE to financially support by purchasing/reading/viewing ANYTHING that attempts to question the divinity of Jesus Christ. I worry and pray for those who are NOT as secure in their faith and may have questions or doubts b/c of the movie and/or book.
> ...


PERFECT analogy!



> > > > I will not be supporting the book nor the movie.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I read the book and loved it. I thought it was a great tale, and well written. I saw the movie yesterday, and would recommend anyone who wants to see the movie to read the book. There are a lot of twists and turns that would leave a viewer pretty confused unless they read the book. Tom Hanks' role wasn't strong, but my friend and I agreed that the main characters were really just facilitators for the story and keeping the plot moving. Ian McKellen, however, was outstanding. His role had more depth to it than Hanks and Tatou's, and he played it brilliantly. Really made the movie much more interesting.
> 
> I would recommend the movie to anyone who is curious or has read the book and is not offended by the religious controversy it has generated.[/B]


We are going to see it tonight (I already reserved the tickets). My husband hasn't read the book but not because he is against it (just too busy) -- I hope it won't be toooo confusing for him







. I will let you know I think of it.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Olga - hope you both enjoy it! And do, let me know what you think of it.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

We're going tommorow. I don't like movies at all, any of them. I like to read. I read the book and then my husband read it. He never reads. It sparked an interest in reading for pleasure for him. He has since been reading all sorts of books just for fun and that has been great. It has been a whole new world of dialogue for us, new things to share. So, I am off to the movies on Sunday and then we will head to the bookstore. He liked Angels and Demons much better too. I can't say, didn't read it, was reading the various books about Julia Morgan at the time.
Aimee, Gidget, Lily and Bentley


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
My son said it was not that great either, all the hype was just that hype!! I think I will go see United 93, I think I'm ready!!

Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Olga - hope you both enjoy it! And do, let me know what you think of it.[/B]


We saw it...the movie theater was packed and sold out hours before the show, so I was glad I reserved the tickets online (although I do hate sitting next to rows and rows of people). I thought it was decent, not great, but worth seeing







. My husband was somewhat confused but thought the movie was fine.

Toby's mom, I agree they left some stuff out that I wish they hadn't. But it was already a 2hrs 30 min movie







!!!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=191793
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WELL SAID


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

When I read the book, I kept reminding myself that I checked it out of the FICTION section. I know what I believe, and nothing can shake that one way or the other. I did come out of the theatre with one lasting impression--Tom Hanks is in a class by himself as an actor. Of course, I felt that way when I went in, as well. Just as a side note, though, when we came out there were a few sprinkles of rain. By the time we got to the car, there was a downpour and a lightening strike right across the road from the theatre!! Honest! Anyone hear the theme from the Twilight Zone playing in the background?

Samsonsmom

Deys weft poor wittle me all by meself, and ya all no how I hate tunderstorms! I don't gets mad. I gets even.

Sammie


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> When I read the book, I kept reminding myself that I checked it out of the FICTION section. I know what I believe, and nothing can shake that one way or the other. I did come out of the theatre with one lasting impression--Tom Hanks is in a class by himself as an actor. Of course, I felt that way when I went in, as well. Just as a side note, though, when we came out there were a few sprinkles of rain. By the time we got to the car, there was a downpour and a lightening strike right across the road from the theatre!! Honest! Anyone hear the theme from the Twilight Zone playing in the background?
> 
> Samsonsmom
> 
> ...


I agree 100% Carolyn. Interesting enough, in our newspaper today, there was a letter written and the person said, about Jesus etc:

*"If I want fiction, I'll read Dan Brown. If I want fact, I'll read the Bible'

*end of story (pardon the pun!)


Dede and Chloe from down under


~hey sammie, i knows exactly how you felt. Mommy an daddy weft me once in a funderstorm too! Im waiting also for revenge.~ Miss Chloe


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

We may go and see it tomorrow - I am always interested in hearing new theories and try to keep an open mind.

I have to say that in terms of books my absolute favorite for years and years has been the Jean M Auel books; 'The Clan of the Cave Bear', 'Valley of Horses', etc. Definitely not gems of literature, but I just love them and can read them again and again. Has anyone else read these?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i havent read the book but the movie intriques me, i have an open mind and i know what i believe so i'll be able to go see it as a "movie" just as if it were herbie the love bug and walk away and say that was a good movie or bad movie, regardless of content, if it happens to challenge my mind, so be it, I can handle it









ps: i havent read the whole thread but what i have so far i just want to say thanks for keeping it from getting "out of control", i know the potential is there


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I did not read the book, but I did enjoy to movie. It was very good. well to me anyway. Tom Hanks did a really good job as normal


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Thought I was the only one who had worn out two paperback copies of "Clan of the Cave Bear." Have read it over and over. 

As for Joe's comments about not letting it get out of hand, it shows that we can act like grown ups when we are treated like grownups. I thoroughly enjoy the respect members of this forum show for one another. It's much easier to do when you don't have to hide comments between the lines, isn't it? This would never have happened over on MO. Even when we disagree, everyone acts like a lady or a gentleman and readily allows for that all important difference of opinion. No one attacks or is being attacked. A true forum. I don't feel I am saying it right, but I'll bet you know what I mean. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am glad this thread hasn't gotten out of control too.







I liked Tom Hanks in the movie as well. My husband read somewhere that the movie had the second biggest opening ever (first being some starwar movie).


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I am glad this thread hasn't gotten out of control too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right, Olga. Second biggest worldwide. I don't know what was first but you're probably right - one of the Star Wars movies. Glad you enjoyed the movie!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> I think i'm the only one that doesnt read...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are not alone....


----------

